# Jesuitae aut necandi aut calumniis opponendi sunt



## jakare

jesuitas aut necandi aut calumniis opponendi sunt

Alguin se ofrde una traduccion?
La expresion aparece en una obra sobre los jesuitas llamada "A Vanished Arcadia" de Robert Cunninghame Graham


----------



## Joca

Jesuitae aut necandi aut calumniis opponendi sunt.

(The) Jesuits are to be either killed or opposed through slandering.


----------



## Anne345

_Jesuit*as*_ in the complete sentence : 



> But it appears that Calvin had many coadjutors in his policy of ' Jesuit*as* aut necandi aut calumniis opponendi sunt. *...*



Why ?


----------



## Joca

Hmmm. I thought Jesuitae was the subject of the sentence (sunt). Jesuitas is an Accusative form, as far as I know. Unless you mean Jesuites?


----------



## modus.irrealis

I would guess that the _Jesuitas_ in the book is just an error. I found a longer version that has _Jesuitae_.

There's also an even longer version which adds more options of what should be done ("should be killed, or, if this cannot be done, be expelled, or at least suppressed with lies and slanders").


----------



## jakare

Very enlightening, and thanks ever so much. 
Would you volunteer a translation of the shorter version?
It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## modus.irrealis

I'm not sure which version you're referring to, so to give all of them:

_Jesuitae aut necandi aut calumniis opponendi sunt_.
The Jesuits are to be either killed or opposed through slandering. (Joca)

_Jesuitae vero, qui se maxime nobis opponunt, aut necandi, aut certe calumniis opprimendi sunt._
The Jesuits, who oppose us the most, are to be either killed or at least suppressed with slanders.

_Jesuitae vero, qui se maxime nobis opponunt, aut necandi, aut si hoc commode fieri non potest, ejiciendi, aut certe mendaciis et calumniis opprimendi sunt._
The Jesuits, who oppose us the most, are to be either killed or, if this cannot easily be done, expelled, or at least suppressed with lies and slanders.


----------



## jakare

Thank you all for your promptness, but above all for your generousity and willingness to share.


----------

